# Can 2001 Corvette C5 wheels (base oem) fit on a 1970 Pontiac Lemans with drum brakes?



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

My friend has a set of C5 rims (17" & 18") he said I could buy for $350. I've looked up the PID and they're 5×120.65.

If I can put these on the 1970 Lemans. What type of spacers? I see some with flat center bore and some with a lip that sticks out further than the mating surface.

I read that the front would need 2.5" and rear would need 2" spacers.

The C5 wheels are 
Front: 17 x 8.5 Tire size: P245/45ZR-17
Rear: 18 x 9.5 Tire size: P275/40ZR-18
Bolt pattern 5x4.75" (same as 5x120.65mm)
Front offset=58mm, Rear offset=65mm


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I seem to recall that the taper for the lug nuts/seat is not compatible


----------



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> I seem to recall that the taper for the lug nuts/seat is not compatible


Thanks


----------

